# dvd rw problem...



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello,

A while back I formated this computer and ever since the dvd player didnt play dvd's... At the time I just assumed it must of happened after I formated because well I didn't use it for a while after formating and could remember watching dvds on it... obviously my mind playing tricks on me because I bought a new dvd rw and I formated my computer again after it got a virus I seem to be getting them all the time lately its like there drawn to me... GRR... and the dvd rw could not play dvd's either...

Anyways to the point so I formated computer installed dvd rw and this is the odd thing it plays cd's fine... through itunes player or the dvd rw drive... but when I put a dvd in it does not see it... it just goes 'di do... di do...' like its trying to see the dvd but cant...

I though maybe its because I dont have a decoder and downloaded VLC... That didnt work because obviously thinking about it just cant see DVD's??

What can I do? has anyone had this problem before? I played DVD's on this machine in pass so pretty sure its compatable... unless its because its dvd rw? but surely then cd's would not play... 

Any help would be really appriecated? Sorry about spelling!


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try downloading as a test PowerDVD and restart the PC and see if you can play them

http://download.cnet.com/CyberLink-PowerDVD/3000-7970_4-10352449.html


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi, 

thanks... I will try but as I said I downloaded VLC player that does not need a decoder... maybe am missing the dvd drive drivers... thinking about it maybe its running on the cd drivers? 

I don't know where would I get dvd rw drivers from...


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try the PowerDVD and let us know


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

I tried device manager and it could not find any for the dvd drive: 
Optiarc DVD RW AD-5200A

I will have a look on there site... cant help to try... 

any ideas would be great...


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

I will do... its just downloading


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

What make and Model is the PC?


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I installed some drivers for the dvd have not restarted yet as downloading powerDVD... 

The make is advent... mind i changed the hdd in there and put loads cards in so the only thing thats same is psu gpu and motherboard... mind thats 2/3 of the pc haha... haha model... I dont have a clue...


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

The Power DVD - didnt work... the drivers... didnt work... I am lost! 

It still doesnt requanize dvd disks... again cds are fine... but dvd's .... nope... its odd will try a different dvd to be sure!


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

also it doesnt seem to notice the dvd drive now in my computer... odd... but i will restart... see if its just been random.,..


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try this

Download  CDgone to your desktop.

Right click and choose *Extract All*,
open folder and *double *click on *cdgone.reg*

*Do Not Click on EditReg.reg*

Restart your PC


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

I done that but am not sure that will allow me to play dvd's??


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

was that just to get the drive back... because I restarted and could see it... but it still only plays cd's and can't see dvd disks... don't know why?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

If the drive is infact a DVD drive I would say it is faulty and I would think about returning it and yes that was just to make the drive show up.


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

My previous drive did the same... 

Do you think it is faulty... I am not sure I think maybe its my computer... I will see if I can find a friend who has a spair one... just to test it... 

I donno why it only plays cd's and not dvds?


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

CD's require a different laser than DVD's do. So a combo drive that reads both DVD's and CD's actually has 2 different lasers in it. One is a red laser, one is green. HD DVD or Bluray requires a blue laser. If one laser is broken, well... you know.


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

Well thats makes a hell of a lot of sense... 

What if the drivers was not there for the second lasser? would that also... mess it up?


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

It doesn't sound like a driver issue to me. But as you can see from my experience level, I don't claim to be an expert. there are some things I know well, some not so well. But still, I'll say it again, your problem does not sound like a driver issue at all. Each laser does not require it's own driver.


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

Its just my old drive read cds and not dvds aswel... is there any other way it might not work other then the lasser is broke? its brand new??


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try it on another PC and if it works then you have an issue with your PC

Have you installed the chipset drivers for the Motherboard?


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

Good idea, batman! haha 

Mind I only have one really old computer... hmmm 

It should work tho... 

I will try it and get back to you.... and to be honest I dont think I have installed them... 

How would you find them out? device managment?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Make and model of motherboard might help


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

if i can find it on device manager... i will tell you it came with the original computer so... probable one that advent supply... i will have a look...


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

EverestHome might work...

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Info/Everest-Home-Edition.shtml


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

does not look like there is any motherboard drivers? short of looking inside and seeing if I can see a name on it is there any way in which to find out?


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

Thats some great software thanks a bunch! be useful in future!


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

ANyways it says motherboard name is: MSI MS-6507E

Am just looking for drivers


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

make is micro-star international


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try here

http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=downloadindex


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

Downloaded some drivers dont seem to make any difference... bit faster tho =D


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

but no difference to dvd rw


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

How is the Dvd drive hooked up IDE cable?


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah ide cable


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Go to *Device Manager* by pressing 
*Windows logo* key + *Pause Break key *
and in the new window *Hardware *tab and *Device Manager *button.

In the list open the small + sign beside *IDE controllers *double click on the *Secondary IDE* 
and then in the new window click on the *Advanced Settings *
and check that the Transfer Mode is *DMA if available* and Not *PIO *and that the current mode is *DMA*.
*Aslo Check the Primary IDE*


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

learning new stuff all the time... 

I did that and they was all DMA if avaliable


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Do you have your HD on one IDE cable and your CD/DVD on another cable?

Can you try another IDE cable....also are the cables 40 or 80 IDE cables...just count the bands


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

sorry... haha i just relised i did what u asked on my laptop with out realising... sometimes am such a dope... 

Anyways I did same on my pc which am having problem with... I dont seem to have any advance tabs...


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey happens to all the time....have 2 PCs and use the wrong mouse and wonder why its not working.

No Advanced tabs......what does it say about the IDE


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a double ide connected to hhd as am going to set up a slave drive... 

I think the other cd rw and dvd rw are on the same ide cable there is floppy drive on this aswel I think them three are all on the same one...


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

It says

IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers


Intel(R) 82801DB Ultra ATA controller
Primary IDE Channel
Secondary IDE Channel
And when i open both it just has these four tabs:
General - Drivers - Details - Resources


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try downloading the *Nero Info Tool * and see what it says about your drive

http://www.cdr-zone.com/software/cd-dvd_diagnostic_tools/download_nero_info_tool.html


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

I have done that... not really sure what am looking for though? it has lot green ticks?? 

Is there anything I should look for which will give me a clue to why its not working?


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

It has lots ticks under DVD read and write the only one on dvd thats a cross on read is ram... and there is two under write -Ram - Rom ... but they should not stop it reading them right... its regian 2 aswel... anything that might give u a clue?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Take a look at mine....under DVD green ticks meand able to


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

This is a legal copy of Windows with all the updates?


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

This is a copy of mine


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes its legal... pretty sure it has all the updates to unless new ones are out and for some reason it hasnt updated automatically...


----------



## Fire-Element (Nov 11, 2008)

any ideas?


----------

